# Dateien aufrufen



## Frozenlife (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann ich aus einem Java Programm eine Exe Datei aufrufen? Gibt es dafür eine Klasse.
Ich will eine .exe Datei mit Parameter aufrufen.
Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das eigentliche JAVA Programm direkt aufzurufe, so dass ich keinen JBuilder mehr brauche(Java->Exe oder so ähnlich)?

mfg Frozenlife


----------



## gello (24. Oktober 2006)

> Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das eigentliche JAVA Programm direkt aufzurufe, so dass ich keinen JBuilder mehr brauche(Java->Exe oder so ähnlich)?



ausführbare jar-Datei erstellen, welche du dann mit Doppelklick starten kannst


----------



## zeja (24. Oktober 2006)

Frozenlife hat gesagt.:


> wie kann ich aus einem Java Programm eine Exe Datei aufrufen? Gibt es dafür eine Klasse.
> Ich will eine .exe Datei mit Parameter aufrufen.



Ab Java 1.5 gibt es dafür den ProcessBuilder
vorher Runtime.getRuntime( ).exec


----------



## Frozenlife (26. Oktober 2006)

Sorry das ich so lange nicht anwesend ware aber ich hatte zu tun.

Kann man .jar Archive dann mit normalen Java Runtime Environment öffnen, ohne dass man einen zB JBuilder hat, also ohne Entwicklungsumgebung?

mfg Frozenlife


----------



## zeja (26. Oktober 2006)

Wenn eine JRE (Java Runtime Environment) installiert ist können Jars die eine Manifest haben welche die MainClass definiert einfach ausgeführt werden.


----------



## qkxo (26. Oktober 2006)

> ausführbare jar-Datei erstellen, welche du dann mit Doppelklick starten kannst


Wenn die Java Virtual Machine installiert ist, kann man jar Dateien per Doppelklick ausführen, wie oben gesagt...

Du kannst jars aber nicht mehr editieren, die sind compiliert in ByteCode.
Dieser ByteCode wird von der JVM interpretiert,
deswegen ist Java so schön plattformunabhängig (nur die JVM ist
plattformspezifisch) und deshalb auch 
etwas langsamer als Programmiersprachen.

gut, ich war später^^


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (27. Oktober 2006)

qkxo hat gesagt.:


> ...deswegen ist Java so schön plattformunabhängig (nur die JVM ist
> plattformspezifisch) und deshalb auch
> etwas langsamer als Programmiersprachen.



War zwar immer der Meinung, Java wäre eine Programmiersprache... aber okay... vielleicht war das auch alles nur schwindel 

Ausserdem sind .jar sehr wohl noch editierbar( Je nachdem, was man unter editieren versteht). Schliesslich ist nicht das Archiv selbst kompiliert, sondern nur die Klassen, die es beinhaltet.


----------

